# Danke und tschüß

## django013

Hallo,

nachdem es mir nicht möglich war, die Performance-Probleme unter Gentoo in den Griff zu bekommen ist es höchste Zeit für mich einen Schlußstrich zu ziehen! 

Bin also mit allen Maschinen wieder zurück auf Suse und die Performance-Probleme sind - einfach nur weg! Wie nie dagewesen.

Eindeutiger kann man wohl nicht belegen, dass es am System liegen muss.

Ich danke allen, die mir trotz unglücklich gestellter Fragen geholfen haben und denjenigen, denen ich auf die Füße gestanden bin: jetzt seid Ihr mich wieder los  :Smile: 

Abgesehen von dem fürchterlichen nfs-Verhalten ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass auch der Shutdown unter Suse viel zuverlässiger läuft (dafür ist das booten dort deutlich langsamer - aber einen Tod muss man sterben). Egal, wieviel und welche Prozesse noch laufen - wenn ich in einer root-shell 'reboot' oder 'halt' eingebe, fährt die Kiste runter. Ohne wenn und aber.

Bei Gentoo hat sie sich - je nachdem, welche Anwendung noch auf war - öfters aufgehängt und ließ sich nur noch durch ausschalten beenden.

Beides sind *natürlich rein imho* nicht gerade vertrauenserweckende Punkte.

Bei der nfs-Geschichte bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich irgendwas nicht richtig konfiguriert habe, oder ob es Absicht von Gentoo ist, um nfs nicht zu verwenden. Egal wie, für keine der beiden Varianten habe ich entsprechende Hinweise in der Dokumentation oder im Forum gefunden.

Eine Doku über Gentoo und Performance ist so alt, dass es die aufgeführten Konfigurationsdateien nicht (mehr?) gibt.

Als resumee dieser 4 Wochen kann ich für mich nur festhalten, dass Gentoo ein akademisches Spielzeug (den Ansatz von Gentoo halte ich für das Beste, was mir bislang untergekommen ist. Leiter krankt es an der Umsetzung) für Leute ist, die nichts mit Ihrer Freizeit anfangen können. Wer damit arbeiten möchte oder muss, ist hilflos verloren. Da ändert es wenig, dass ich mich über die Unterstützung einiger weniger sehr gefreut habe!

----------

## Earthwings

Viel Spaß mit SuSE, bis zum nächsten Mal  :Smile: 

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## hoschi

Suse...der kommt wieder  :Very Happy: 

Wenn auch nicht zu Gentoo.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei Gentoo hat sie sich - je nachdem, welche Anwendung noch auf war - öfters aufgehängt und ließ sich nur noch durch ausschalten beenden.

 

jo wenn das bei dir so war, dann ist schoen fuer dich dass du jetzt mit SuSE wieder ein funktionierendes System hast.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei der nfs-Geschichte bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich irgendwas nicht richtig konfiguriert habe, oder ob es Absicht von Gentoo ist, um nfs nicht zu verwenden. 

 

bezweifle ich. ich verwende seit langer zeit nur noch nfs und habe keine performance probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> Egal wie, für keine der beiden Varianten habe ich entsprechende Hinweise in der Dokumentation oder im Forum gefunden.
> 
> Eine Doku über Gentoo und Performance ist so alt, dass es die aufgeführten Konfigurationsdateien nicht (mehr?) gibt.

 

wenn das so ist, dann sollte daran was geaendert werden. kannst du vielleicht die links zu den howtos angeben?

 *Quote:*   

> Als resumee dieser 4 Wochen kann ich für mich nur festhalten, dass Gentoo ein akademisches Spielzeug (den Ansatz von Gentoo halte ich für das Beste, was mir bislang untergekommen ist. Leiter krankt es an der Umsetzung) für Leute ist, die nichts mit Ihrer Freizeit anfangen können.

 

aha. vielleicht haben wir halt nur ein anderes Hobby als du?

 *Quote:*   

>  Wer damit arbeiten möchte oder muss, ist hilflos verloren.

 

sehe ich nicht so. aber jedem das seine.

 *Quote:*   

>  Da ändert es wenig, dass ich mich über die Unterstützung einiger weniger sehr gefreut habe!

 

schoen, dass dir wenigsten das gefallen hat.

ansonsten - tschuess.

ich verstehs nicht warum leute solche abschiedsposts machen, was willste damit erreichen? uns sagen wie schlecht du gentoo findest? wir finden das nicht, sonst waeren wir nicht hier. und letztlich ists dein problem, du musst dich jetzt wieder mit SuSE, Yast, oder rpms rumaergern   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> ...Yast, oder rpms...

 

*insert* dämonisches Lachen *insert*

RPM ist die Hölle, aber das doppelt und dreiffache Geflicke zwischen KDE-Kontrollzentrum und Yast...buahha

Wie hieß nochmals Suses Eigenbau der als HAL-Ersatz gedient hat?

Man muss ihnen aber zu gute halten, dass die Suse-Bücher zum Teil sehr gut sind, aber auch ganz schön große Schattenseiten aufweisen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *kil wrote:*   

> ansonsten - tschuess.
> 
> ich verstehs nicht warum leute solche abschiedsposts machen, was willste damit erreichen? uns sagen wie schlecht du gentoo findest? wir finden das nicht, sonst waeren wir nicht hier. und letztlich ists dein problem, du musst dich jetzt wieder mit SuSE, Yast, oder rpms rumaergern  

 

Ach komm... Ich finde es eigentlich noch anständig. Schliesslich sagt er nicht nur "Tschööö Gentoo ist scheisse, wech bin!" sondern er zeigt auch auf, warum er der Meinung ist. Es hätte ja sein können, dass er Gründe nennt, welche wirklich ein Problem darstellen. Das wäre dann zumindest ein Hinweis für uns gewesen wo man ansetzen müsste.

@django013

Viel Spass mit SuSE. Es geht schliesslich nicht darum welches die beste Distri ist, sondern welche DEINE Anforderungen am besten erfüllt. Und SuSE scheint das im Moment zu tun. Bezüglich deiner Abschiedsgründe möchte ich nur noch bemerken, dass die Probleme bei dir liegen müssen. Ich persönlich habe Gentoo an mehreren Orten als Arbeitsmaschine im Einsatz und habe deine genannten Probleme nicht. Im übrigen benutzen Gentoo und SuSE die selben Quellen für Ihre Pakete. Wenn also wirklich Probleme bestehen würden, dann hätte SuSE (und alle anderen Distris) die auch.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Seltsamerweise bist du der Einzige, der Performanceprobleme, und Probleme mit dem Herunterfahren hat.  Ich, und wahrscheinlich jeder andere hier hat sie nicht. Wie kannst du dann behaupten, dass es an Gentoo liegt? Ist es nicht wahrscheinlicher, dass irgend ein anderer Konflikt vorliegt, der vielleicht durch "menschliches Versagen" verursacht wurde?

Wenn du meinst, dass dir SuSE besser gefällt, wähle eben SuSE. Es zwingt dich keiner Gentoo zu verwenden.  

Viel Spaß damit...  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Zu fast 90% ist es PEBKAC, wenn ein Gentoo performance bzw. boot probleme hat.

Entweder zu argessice CFLAGS,

schlecht gewählte useflags,

zuwenig Ahnung über die wirkliche konfiguration.

Das meine Meinung dazu.

So have Fun with SuSI.

----------

## slick

Was ich mal anmerken muss, mir ist egal was django013 benutzt, aber ich finde es beispielhaft sich hier förmlich zu verabschieden. Viele verschwinden einfach ohne ein Wort, und so ist es mir lieber zu lesen wo die Gründe zum Zurückwechsel zu SuSE liegen als wenn jemand nur plötzlich "verschwunden" ist.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *slick wrote:*   

> Was ich mal anmerken muss, mir ist egal was django013 benutzt, aber ich finde es beispielhaft sich hier förmlich zu verabschieden. Viele verschwinden einfach ohne ein Wort, und so ist es mir lieber zu lesen wo die Gründe zum Zurückwechsel zu SuSE liegen als wenn jemand nur plötzlich "verschwunden" ist.

 

Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Er schimpft nicht auf Gentoo im Allgemeinen, sondern verabschiedet sich höflich und erklärt warum Gentoo für ihn nicht die richtige Wahl war. Da haben wir alle echt mehr von, als wenn jemand nur motzt wie scheiße alles es oder einfach kommentarlos geht. Im Übrigen auch hoch anständig sich für die Unterstützung der Community hier zu bedanken  :Smile: 

----------

## Diskus

Hallo,

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Er schimpft nicht auf Gentoo im Allgemeinen, sondern verabschiedet sich höflich und erklärt warum Gentoo für ihn nicht die richtige Wahl war. Da haben wir alle echt mehr von, als wenn jemand nur motzt wie scheiße alles es oder einfach kommentarlos geht. Im Übrigen auch hoch anständig sich für die Unterstützung der Community hier zu bedanken 

 

das ist zwar richtig und auch höflich nur wenn das ab jetzt jeder macht wenn er "wechselt" oder entnervt"aufgibt" dann ist das kein Forum mehr wo geholfen(und das spitzenmässig)wird sondern ein Austasch von "Höfflichkeiten die keiner wirklich braucht" und die auch niemanden helfen der Hilfe braucht und sucht.Es könnte sogar abschrecken ein "Produkt" als Gentoo-Newbie zu nutzen wenn mann nur noch von Aufgaben und anderen Schreckensmeldungen hört.

Diskus

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Diskus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> das ist zwar richtig und auch höflich nur wenn das ab jetzt jeder macht wenn er "wechselt" oder entnervt"aufgibt" dann ist das kein Forum mehr wo geholfen(und das spitzenmässig)wird sondern ein Austasch von "Höfflichkeiten die keiner wirklich braucht" und die auch niemanden helfen der Hilfe braucht und sucht.Es könnte sogar abschrecken ein "Produkt" als Gentoo-Newbie zu nutzen wenn mann nur noch von Aufgaben und anderen Schreckensmeldungen hört.
> 
> Diskus

 

Ich geh eigentlich davon aus, dass es letztlich nur einzelne "Aufgaben und anderen Schreckensmeldungen" seien würden, von denen wir hier lesen müssen, da die breite Masse ja hier eine Menge an Unterstützung bekommt, um erfolgreich Gentoo zu installieren und zu benutzen.

Von daher sollte es sich eigentlich nur um Einzelfälle handeln. Und bei den wenigen, die dann trotzdem gehen, möchte ich schon gerne wissen, woran es gehakt hat, um eventuell tatsächlich und nicht nur subjektiv vorhandene Schwachstellen auch erkennen zu können.

Gruß, Kuhrscher

----------

## SvenFischer

Wer Hallo sagt, sollte auch sich verabschieden, oder?

Also hat er sich korekt verhalten; freundlich noch dazu.

Und Gründe für einen Wechsel von X nach Gentoo interessieren uns doch auch immer, warum sollte das andersherum nicht auch möglich sein. Das ist Freiheit; gerade Linux steht dafür. Und er wechselt doch innerhalb der Familie...

----------

## django013

Hallo,

einige Punkte wurden hier angesprochen, zu denen ich noch Stellung nehmen möchte.

Zuerst: Mein Hobby ist nicht Linux, sondern Musik (spielen und produzieren). Leider kann ich das noch nicht unter Linux ausüben, denn die Instrumente sind für Windows lizensiert und (vermutlich) nicht portabel.

Dann mach ich noch einiges mit CAD (auch hier leider noch ohne Linux-Alternative).

Linux hat es deshalb gegeben, weil ich mal einen Hacker-Einbruch mit komplettem Netzausfall verzeichnet habe. Dazu die üblichen Viren ...

Seit meinem Komplett-Umstieg auf Linux ist das glücklicherweise nicht mehr passiert.

Für das Tagesgeschäft (emails, office, Recherche) läuft bei mir auf allen Maschinen Linux.

Nur wenn eine Spezialarbeit ansteht, wird der Desktop anders gebootet.

Auch wenn ich ne Zeitlang in der Software-Entwicklung tätig war, ich war nie Entwickler auf Betriebssystem-Ebene.

Es hat mich zwar peripher interessiert, ich hatte aber nie die Zeit für dieses Interesse. 

Deshalb kenne ich mich dort auch nicht aus.

Probleme mit rpm's hatte ich auch nie, denn die Pakete, die ich anders möchte, als von Suse angeboten, lade ich mir  als Source-Paket herrunter und übersetze es. So kann es dann schon vorkommen, dass ich mir mein System kaputt übersetze und neu aufsetzen muss.

Das ist für mich auch 'Tagesgeschäft'. 

Ebenso wie Kernel konfigurieren und übersetzen. Trotzdem gibt es eine Menge an Parametern, von denen ich nicht die leiste Ahnung habe.

(... und Nein, ich habe die CFLAGS nicht anders bestückt, als im deutschen Handbuch empfohlen!)

In den letzten 4 Wochen hatte ich den Ausfall einer Netzwerk-Karte, eines IDE-Controllers und den Tod zweier Festplatten - shit happens.

Deshalb bin ich teilweise mit falschen Schlussfolgerungen/Vermutungen an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen bin.

Ich habe auch nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht, dass ich das Problem in meiner Unzulänglichkeit suche (in der PEBCAK-rolle bin ich mir ziemlich vertraut  :Smile:  ).

Nur - die Performance ist ein Thema, bei dem ich keine Chance alleine habe.

... und wir reden nicht von einer Einbuße von +- 10%, sondern statt 25 MB/s gab es nur noch 180 KB/s (Jeweils unter nfs und unter gleichen Quell- und Ziellaufwerken).

Die Probleme traten erst auf, als der Server auf Gentoo migriert war.

Die 4 Wochen lief auf bis zu 3 Maschinen der Compiler rund um die Uhr, während ich in verschiedenen Foren nach Hilfe suchte. Natürlich habe ich in alle Richtungen gegurgelt und gelesen - aber irgendwann war der Punkt erreicht, an dem ich nicht mehr handlungsfähig war.

Von dem Verlust meiner coolness möchte garnicht anfangen.

Ist doch seltsam - kaum waren die Maschinen wieder umgestellt, lief es wieder wie gewohnt.

Klar gibt es vieles, was mich an Suse stört (sonst hätte ich mich nicht zu LFS und später zu Gentoo verlaufen) und es gibt jetzt schon einiges, was mir von Gentoo fehlt. Bei manchen Paketen macht ein "kleiner" patch den Charme von Gentoo aus (z.B. bei tar die Muster in exclude).

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ich - wenn ich einen Ansatz für die Problembeseitigung finde und ein größeres Zeitfenster für mich habe - mich durchaus mal wieder mit Gentoo beschäftige. 

Von Ansatz her ist Gentoo genau das, was ich immer gesucht habe.

Aber wie damals bei OS/2 - Zuneigung und Bewunderung reicht nicht im Alltag.

Da bestimmen ganz profane Dinge das Leben.

... und nicht zuletzt sind es immer die Kleinigkeiten, die einen erfreuen, bzw. an einem nagen (wie z.B. dass bei Suse der Status der Numlock-Taste gespeichert wird und bei der nächsten Sitzung wieder so ist wie gewohnt, oder dass einfach alle Anwendungen auch bei den Menü's auf Deutsch sind).

Also nochmals: Danke und tschüß

----------

## kurt

Viel Spaß mit Novell(SuSE), bis zum nächsten Mal  :Very Happy: 

gruss

kurt

----------

## ro

also dass es nicht am system liegt sondern am anwender hätt ich dir gleich sagen können  :Wink:  ... und nimm meine signatur nicht zu ernst  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Bei mir dauert nur der Start ziemlich lange..Das problem wird aber mit Sicherheit an den Einstellungen liegen. Wenn Gentoo einmal gestartet ist, ist es sehr schnell. Ich finde Gentoo ist das beste System.

mfg

----------

## oscarwild

@django013: tja, was soll man sagen... schade, dass Du Deine Konfigurationsprobleme nicht lösen konntest.

Ich finde allerdings die Diskussionen "Distri X ist besser als Gentoo" einfach nur müßig, denn wir reden hier ja nicht von unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen, und kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Anwesenheit von ein paar proprietären Zusatztools wie yast die Performance verbessert.

Gerade die ständigen Probleme mit den Abhängigkeiten und zerschossene Systeme haben mich damals von SuSE und Mandrake zu Gentoo getrieben, und damit bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. Aber: jedem das seine  :Wink: 

----------

## django013

Hallo oscarwild,

ja, ich finde es auch schade - wobei - es ist ja noch garnicht raus, ob es Konfigurationsprobleme sind.

Die Diskussion über div. Bistros finde ich genauso müßig. Es liegt mit Sicherheit weder an Yast noch an emerge oder Synaptic - das sind *imho* einfach unterschiedliche Wege, ein ähnliches System auf Platte zu bekommen und dann (sofern unterstützt) zu warten.

Nein, die Unterschiede sehe ich in den patches, die gegenüber vanilla angewandt werden. Hier unterscheiden sich Ubuntu, Debian, Suse und Gentoo - um nur einige zu nennen. Letztlich machen die individuellen Patches den Charm jeder einzelnen Distro aus. Bei Suse finde ich die patches eben sehr stimmig (zumindest für den deutschen Sprachraum). Einmal die deutsche Sprache ausgewählt, ist auch openoffice und firefox in deutsch, was weder bei ubuntu noch bei gentoo so war. Manchmal schleicht sich aber auch ein Käferlein über einen solchen Patch ein.

Bei Suse habe ich jetzt entdeckt, dass sich bei der Anbindung ext. USB-Platten ein bug eingeschlichen hatte - und ich dachte schon, meine Platte wäre defekt.

Genauso könnte es ja auch sein, dass bei Gentoo ein Fehler im nfs-Umfeld liegt. Vielleicht hat es ja auch garnix mit nfs zu tun, sondern ist ein unterschiedlicher default-Wert bei den Kernel-parametern, oder es hat mit dem Zusammenspiel mit ipv6 zu tun, ... keine Ahnung!

Es könnten tausend Möglichkeiten in Frage kommen, die für das unterschiedliche Systemverhalten verantwortlich zeichnen.

Erst wenn die Ursache tatsächlich gefunden wäre, könnte man Rückschlüsse daraus ziehen, wer denn das Problem verursacht hat (wobei mir diese Fragestellung am unwichtigsten erscheint).

Was die Abhängikeiten und deren Folgeprobleme angeht, bin ich auch überzeugt, dass Gentoo nicht zu schlagen ist.

Nur bin ich leider auf die Netzperformance angewiesen. Da fragt keiner, was für ein System auf den Kisten läuft und wieviel Aufwand mich die Wartung kostet.

Für mich war die Aussicht, keine Releases mehr pflegen zu müssen der Grund, eine Migration zu versuchen. Schließlich funktioniert bei keiner mir bekannten Distro das update bei einem Releasewechsel, sodass man doch jedesmal zu einer Neuinstallation mehr oder weniger gezwungen wird. Und der Zeitaufwand ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.

Allerdings habe ich mit den 4 Wochen meinen Zeitrahmen schon mehr als überstrapaziert und die Rückzugsentscheidung war rein pragmatisch.

"Jedem das seine" - klingt dann auch eher wie Hohn, denn der Rückzug zu Suse hat mit Liebe oder Überzeugung nix zu tun!

Falls jemand ne Idee hat, wie ich das Performance-Problem deterministisch eingrenzen kann, wäre ich gerne bereit, zwischen den Jahren nochmal einen Versuch zu starten. Für "trial and error" habe ich dagegen keine Zeit mehr.

----------

## oscarwild

 *django013 wrote:*   

> "Jedem das seine" - klingt dann auch eher wie Hohn, denn der Rückzug zu Suse hat mit Liebe oder Überzeugung nix zu tun! 

 

Ne, war nicht böse gemeint, mir gruselt einfach vor dem Chamäleon  :Laughing: 

Bzgl. Kernelpatches, hast Du schon versucht, einfach den SuSE-Kernel zu benutzen? Das wäre ja vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative, bzw. einen der unzähligen anderen Kernels, die man sich ziehen kann. Naja, jedenfalls denke ich, wenn's Dich wieder mal zu Gentoo verschlagen sollte, findest Du hier sicher weiterhin Unterstützung!

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## django013

Ach weißt Du, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, versucht man in alle möglichen Richtungen zu überlegen.

Bei Suse war's egal, ob Suse-Kernel oder ein selbstgebackener von kernel.org - bei gentoo habe ich gentoo-sources und vanilla-sources probiert, jeweils ohne .config Vorgabe und auch die .config von einem Debian- und einem Suse-System probiert. Einen kernel von kernel.org habe ich unter gentoo allerdings nicht probiert, das ist richtig.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *django013 wrote:*   

> Ach weißt Du, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, versucht man in alle möglichen Richtungen zu überlegen.
> 
> Bei Suse war's egal, ob Suse-Kernel oder ein selbstgebackener von kernel.org - bei gentoo habe ich gentoo-sources und vanilla-sources probiert, jeweils ohne .config Vorgabe und auch die .config von einem Debian- und einem Suse-System probiert. Einen kernel von kernel.org habe ich unter gentoo allerdings nicht probiert, das ist richtig.

 

Ich denke du hast oscarwild missverstanden...

Er meinte, ob du einfach einmal den Kernel von SuSE (inkl. aller Module) genommen hast und diesen unter Gentoo installiert hast. Denn wenn es wirklich ein SuSE Kernel Patch wäre, welcher die Performance Schwierigkeiten bei SuSE verhindert, dann würdest du das durch diesen Test herausfinden.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## django013

Hi STiGMaTa_ch,

ich denke, den Fall, dass ein Suse-Patch die Probleme behebt, kann ich bereits ausschließen:

1. Bei Suse funktioniert es gleichermaßen mit Suse-Kernel und mit Original-Kernel

2. Bei Debian gibt es auch keine Probleme (gleiche Datenrate wie bei Suse)

Wenn es wirklich mit einem Patch zusammenhängen sollte, würde ich eher in die Richtung tendieren, dass bei Gentoo ein Problem dazugekommen ist.

Weiterhin darf man natürlich nicht außer Acht lassen, dass alle Distros unterschiedliche Versions-Zusammenstellungen haben. Es könnte also durchaus auch ein Problem in einem Paket liegen, welches je nach Paketversion auftritt oder nicht. Somit wäre es ein Phänomen, welches nichts mit der Distro zu tun hat.

Ich schätze mal, bei Gentoo werden die neuesten Pakete eingesetzt, könnte also auch daran liegen.

Wenn man sich den Weg durch's Schichten-Modell vor Augen hält, den die Daten von der Festplatte eines Rechners bis zur Festplatte des anderen Rechners zurücklegen, wird klar, wieviel Pakete an der Funktion beteiligt sind. Ich schätze mal, selbst für einen Kernel-Entwickler dürfte es nicht trivial sein, die Performance-Probleme einzugrenzen, bzw. zu lokalisieren.

Inzwischen habe ich gelesen, dass bei Suse der jfs-Support eingestellt wird, werde also oder kurz oder lang wohl zu Debian wechseln müssen.

Wenn's dicke kommt, dann gleich richtig  :Sad: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich kann hier und in der Arbeit behaupten das es keine Geschwindigkeitsprobleme mit NFS und Gentoo gibt.

Zuhause läuft ein GBIT LAN welches schon ~40MB/s über NFS geschafft hat (jetzt nicht mehr, wegen Verschlüsselung der Platten, aber wenn ich hoffentlich bald nen AMD64 im Server habe wird es wieder nah rankommen).

Das Problem könnte allerdings eher am Kernel liegen, eventuell der Netzwerk-Treiber. Da lohnt sich vielleicht der Einbau einer andere Netzwerkkarte zum testen. Ausserdem würde ich, falls du es nicht tatsächlich nutzt IPv6 weglassen. Ich lass sowieso immer alles aus dem Kernel raus was ich nicht brauche (ParPort, FireWire usw.).

Ich bin der Meinung das ein Versuch nicht schaden kann.

----------

## django013

Hallo Anarcho,

schön zu lesen, dass es bei Dir funzt.

Ich hatte mir extra neue Netzkarten (Intel e1000pro) besorgt, damit es noch mehr abgeht - um so gefrusteter war ich mit den "Gentoo"-Ergebnissen.

Ipv6 auszuschalten ist fast immer das erste, was ich bei meinen Kisten mache. Natürlich wird es beim kernelbau auch ausgeschaltet. Genauso habe ich versucht, den Namensserver auszulassen und auf allen Kisten die hosts zu bestücken - aber auch das brachte keine Änderung.

Das verrückte ist ja, dass es genau einmal wie erwartet getan hat - nämlich als der Server (unter gentoo) schon ne Weile lief und der desktop mit dem Neubau (emerge -eND world) fertig wurde. Danach konnte ich Dateien mit "normaler" Transferrate kopieren. Das hat genau so lange gehalten, bis ich den client rebootet habe.

Ich habe dann nochmal versucht, die Situation nachzustellen, indem ich den Desktop vor dem Server starte (Server als erstes ist bei mir eher normal), habe es aber nicht mehr hinbekommen.

Für mich bedeutet das, dass es ein dynamischer Konfigurations-Schalter sein muss, den ich noch nicht gefunden habe. Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass es ein HW-Problem sein soll, denn sonst sollte dieses Problem doch auch unter anderen Linux-Derivaten auftreten!?!

----------

## nic0000

Ich habe hier auch ein NFS System stehen über das ich meinen portagetree und die heimordner share.

Meine Systeme sind nicht sonderlich performant weil ich versuche Strom zu sparen wo es nur geht, aber ich habe jetzt auf der Konsole mal eine 700MB Datei vom Server lokal kopiert und das ging fast sofort mit 10mb/s und ist erst ganz zum Schluß (95%) auf 4-7 runtergegangen.

Ist ein 100mbit Netz über 2 billig Switches geschaltet, was z.Z geht weil nur meine Workstation an ist (neben den Server und Router). 

Kannst mal verraten wie du denn das testest?

Mich würde das mal interessieren wie du da vorgehst, immerhin betreust du ja beruflich NFS Systeme wie ich das hier herrauslesen kann. Da kann ich bestimmt von dir lernen und du hättest mal Daten von einem anderen System/Admin.

grüße

nico

----------

## django013

Hi nic0000,

so lief es bei mir früher auch - alles ganz eazy.

Bis Probleme beim update entstanden, ich die Sch... voll von dem update-Aufwand hatte und dachte: probier's doch mal mit gentoo und ohne releases.

"... beruflich betreuen..."

Hm - eigentlich bin ich gar kein Admin. Aber in einer Windoz-Klitsche sollte ein neuer Auftrag für ne AIX an Land gezogen werden, wozu eine Demo-Maschine aufgebaut werden musste - tja und dann hieß es: Du hast doch mal was mit Unix gemacht, könntest Du nicht...

Irgendwann kamen dann noch Sparcs und Aix-Cluster dazu - schon dumm, wenn man auf ner Altos gelernt hat.

Ich war leider zum falschen Zeitpunkt der Einäugige unter den Blinden und so blieb es dabei.

"... von mir lernen?"

LOL - wenn, dann höchstens wie man's nich machen sollte - und selbst das kann ich ja nicht mal genau beschreiben  :Embarassed: 

Aber eines weiß ich inzwischen:

Gentoo ist auf jeden Fall die fortschrittlichste Distro.

Warum?

Weil nach dem neuesten update bei Suse (alpha3) der gleiche Effekt auftritt, wie bei Gentoo. Und das, obwohl ich bei Gentoo keine Systempakete demaskiert hatte.

Viele von Euch werden sich jetzt sicher vor Lachen die Schenkel klopfen - nur mir ist überhaupt nicht zum Lachen zumute!

Der Effekt tritt bei Suse 10a3 mit Suse-kernel auf - ich habe ihn noch garnicht übersetzt...

Es war auch egal, ob ipv6 aktiv war oder nich.

Das Testszenarium ist rel. leicht erklärt (weil Standard):

Der Server exportiert 1-n Laufwerke, die auf client-Seite eingebunden werden.

Dann starte ich auf client-Seite den mc und kopiere z.B. eine Video-Datei mit 1GB-Größe von einem lokalen Laufwerk auf das nfs-Laufwerk.

Erst wenn es genauer werden soll, kommt dd & Co. ins Spiel.

Frust! Mein nächster Film heißt: Vorwärts in die Vergangenheit  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nic0000

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Testszenarium ist rel. leicht erklärt (weil Standard):
> 
> Der Server exportiert 1-n Laufwerke, die auf client-Seite eingebunden werden.
> ...

 

OK, ich habe es vorher genau umgekehrt gemacht.

Jetzt habe ich es in die richtige Richtung geschoben mit mc. Eine 700Mb Datei, die selbe wie vorher.

0-20% 11 mb/s

21-40% 6 mb/s

41-80% 4 mb/s

91-100% 3,5 mb/s

Es lief ziemlich stabil, die Einbrüche kamen so ca an den von mir angegebenen Prozenten ohne viel ab und down dazwischen.

Mein Server ist ein 450P3 256MB

2x45GB IBM 7200rpm 2mb cache im RAID1

Alles läuft auf RAID1 wobei Teile davon wiederum auf LVM2 liegen (unterandern /home mit dem ich getestet habe).

2.6.13-gentoo-r3

Client war ein Dell Optiplex 270SX 2,4 Ghz P4 Celeron/ 512mb/ 60 GB 2,5"

2.6.14-gentoo-r2

Wie schon vorher erwähnt läuft alles über 100mbit

Beide Systeme sind Stable und werden täglich upgegraded.

Beim nächsten reboot wird der Server auch 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 oder eventuell neuer  :Wink: 

Was brauchst du noch?

grüße 

nico

----------

## django013

Es geht nicht um Einbrüche!

Die Übertragungsrate ist vom ersten Block an unter 200 K/s - bei kernel 2.6.14-r2

Bei Suse läuft gerade der Bau eines 2.6.15-rc2 - mal sehen, vielleicht läuft es damit ja wieder ...

 *Quote:*   

> Was brauchst du noch? 

 

Eine Mütze Schlaf wäre nicht schlecht   :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *django013 wrote:*   

> Es geht nicht um Einbrüche!
> 
> Die Übertragungsrate ist vom ersten Block an unter 200 K/s - bei kernel 2.6.14-r2
> 
> 

 

Ja, aber nicht bei Gentoo sondern bei dir. Ich werde bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal den Server neustarten um auch mal unter 2.6.14-r2 zu testen.

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei Suse läuft gerade der Bau eines 2.6.15-rc2 - mal sehen, vielleicht läuft es damit ja wieder ...

 

Prinzip "Hoffnung"? 

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Was brauchst du noch?  
> 
> Eine Mütze Schlaf wäre nicht schlecht  

 

Gut, dann quäle ich dich morgen weiter.   :Twisted Evil: 

grüße

nico

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hmm... Dieses Problem klingt sehr seltsam...

Hast du schon mal die Optionen "rsize=8192,wsize=8192" beim Mounten ausprobiert?

Bei mir geht NFS eigentlich ganz flott... Aber das hat ja nix zu heissen  :Wink: 

Ach ja... NFS geht doch über UDP, oder? Also zumindest hat iptraf mir das "verraten"...

Gibt es vielleicht da größere Verluste?

Bei mir gibt es in eine Richtung (ich weiß nicht mehr welche) RIESEN Verluste bei UDP Daten-Transfer (netio-Test)

----------

## nic0000

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Hmm... Dieses Problem klingt sehr seltsam...

 Meinst jetzt mich oder django013?

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Hast du schon mal die Optionen "rsize=8192,wsize=8192" beim Mounten ausprobiert?

 Nee, werde ich mal ausprobieren.

grüße

nico

----------

## sirro

 *slick wrote:*   

> Viele verschwinden einfach ohne ein Wort, und so ist es mir lieber zu lesen wo die Gründe zum Zurückwechsel zu SuSE liegen als wenn jemand nur plötzlich "verschwunden" ist.

 

Da ich es ebenfalls schoener finde sich offiziell "abzumelden" als sang und klanglos zu verschwinden: Ich werde in Zukunft auch noch seltener hier anzutreffen sein als im letzten halben Jahr. Ich bin seit einiger Zeit Ubuntu-User auf meinem lahmen Notebook, dann auf meinemDesktop und demnaechst werde ich auch meinen letzten Rechner umstellen.

Ich kann nicht sagen, dass mir Gentoo nicht mehr gefaellt, aber Ubuntu gefaellt mir insgesamt einfach besser, auch wenn ich einige Dinge vermisse bzw. vermisst habe. Meine Interessen haben sich vielleicht auch etwas gewandelt.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich wie auch in den letzten Wochen ab und zu mal vorbeischauen, immerhin habe ich dieses Forum lieb gewonnen (was mir bei den Ubuntu-Foren nicht gelingt *g*). Vielen Dank fuer alles, viel Spass&Erfolg noch.

Oder anders gesagt:

<troll>Nach 2 Jahren Dauerfrickelei mit Gentoo habe ich die Nase einfach voll. Dieses Linux funktioniert einfach nicht, auch wenn es schon bei Version 2005 ist. Beim guten Ubuntu klappt das schon bei Version 5 alles wie von selbst.</troll>  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

naja, ich habe auch schonmal über einen wechsel zu ubuntu nachgedacht, aber gentoo ist so schön aktuell...

da gibt es viele vor- und nachteile, aber für mich kämen sowieso nur ubuntu oder gentoo in frage..., werde aber wohl doch noch einige zeit bei gentoo bleiben.

tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## amne

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder anders gesagt:
> 
> <troll>Nach 2 Jahren Dauerfrickelei mit Gentoo habe ich die Nase einfach voll. Dieses Linux funktioniert einfach nicht, auch wenn es schon bei Version 2005 ist. Beim guten Ubuntu klappt das schon bei Version 5 alles wie von selbst.</troll> 

 

Jehoooooova! Jehoooova!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *amne wrote:*   

> Jehoooooova! Jehoooova! 

 

steinigt sie!

ciao sirro  :Sad: 

btw: das GSC2006 ist auch für Ex-GentooUser offen  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *django013 wrote:*   

> Es geht nicht um Einbrüche!
> 
> Die Übertragungsrate ist vom ersten Block an unter 200 K/s - bei kernel 2.6.14-r2
> 
> 

 

Da wüßte ich doch gerne:

- Welche NFS-Version hast Du auf Server und Client im Einsatz? Hast Du im Kernel NFS v3 bzw. NFS v4 Support aktiviert?

- Mit welchen Optionen werden die NFS-Shares gemountet?

- Was sagt emerge -pv nfs-utils auf dem Client bzw. auf dem Server?

- Läuft auf einem der Rechner eine Firewall, bzw. auf einem Rechner zwischen den beiden?

----------

## sirro

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Da ich es ebenfalls schoener finde sich offiziell "abzumelden" als sang und klanglos zu verschwinden

 

Eigentlich war ich ja nie wirklich weg, aber jetzt bin ich auch wieder mit der passenden Distri hier. Wo kann ich meinen Veteranen-Status eintauschen?  :Very Happy: 

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Also ich kann nur sagen, alle die Gentoo nutzen oder genutzt haben und auf was anderes umsteigen, kommen alle wieder 

  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hallo django013, ich war auch nicht vom ersten Tag an glücklich mit gentoo. Ich habe es auch mehrfach an die Wand geklatscht und was anderes probiert. Ich denke, es dauert ein Jahr, bis du gentoo lebst. Es ist nicht so wie Suse, DVD rein und fertig. Es ist wie eine eigene Schöpfung. Lass doch beides auf deinem Rechner, Suse zum arbeite und wenn du etwas Luft hast, spiel mit Gentoo rum.

Wenn dir das Prinzip von Gentoo gefällt, und damit meine ich nicht die Zeit fürs Booten oder Ausschalten, dann werden alle deine Probleme irgendwann gelöst werden.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hallo django013, ich war auch nicht vom ersten Tag an glücklich mit gentoo. Ich habe es auch mehrfach an die Wand geklatscht und was anderes probiert. Ich denke, es dauert ein Jahr, bis du gentoo lebst. ...

 Also ich habe im Dezember 2003 Gentoo mal auf einem Rechner einfach nur zum Probieren installiert.

Das ging ca. 3 Monate, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass ich Winxx nicht wirklich mehr brauche und gut zurecht komme.

Dann habe ich mir im Februar 2004 einen Rechner zurecht gemacht, auf dem seitdem nur noch Gentoo alleine läuft. :Smile: 

Ich denke mal, es kommt auch ein bisschen drauf an, wofür man einen Rechner nutzt, was man überhaupt davon versteht und sicher auch sehr wichtig, wieviel Zeit man hat, um seinen Rechner bzw. sein OS auf dem Laufenden zu halten! Ich nutze Gentoo als Allday-System und bin bestens zufrieden.

Und, wenn mal etwas nicht so geht, wie ich dachte, dann stellt sich meistens heraus, dass ich der DAU war, der es selber versemmelt hat!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*   Da ich es ebenfalls schoener finde sich offiziell "abzumelden" als sang und klanglos zu verschwinden 
> 
> Eigentlich war ich ja nie wirklich weg, aber jetzt bin ich auch wieder mit der passenden Distri hier.

 

Was ist passiert?Wieder Lust auf Frickelei bekommen?  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*   Da ich es ebenfalls schoener finde sich offiziell "abzumelden" als sang und klanglos zu verschwinden 
> 
> Eigentlich war ich ja nie wirklich weg, aber jetzt bin ich auch wieder mit der passenden Distri hier. Wo kann ich meinen Veteranen-Status eintauschen? 
> 
>  *deejay wrote:*   Also ich kann nur sagen, alle die Gentoo nutzen oder genutzt haben und auf was anderes umsteigen, kommen alle wieder  

 

Schön einen alten Veteranen wieder zu sehen. Welcome Back sirro....

Was war der Grund für's wiederkommen  :Question:  Drobbin's erneuter weggang   :Twisted Evil: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## sirro

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Was war der Grund für's wiederkommen  Drobbin's erneuter weggang  

 

Klar, einer muss den Laden hier ja wieder auf Vordermann bringen  :Wink: 

Im Ernst: So wie mich Gentoo vor gut einem Jahr etwas genervt hat, so ist mir Ubuntu jetzt etwas auf die Nerven gekommen. Zum einem Abstürze (liegt aber scheinbar am Rechner und nicht am OS  :Sad: ) und zum anderen habe ich häufiger was selbst kompiliert und da macht einem Gentoo die Sache doch was einfacher.

Außerdem habe ich die geflegte Frickelei vermisst  :Wink: 

----------

## Treborius

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Was war der Grund für's wiederkommen  Drobbin's erneuter weggang   
> 
> Klar, einer muss den Laden hier ja wieder auf Vordermann bringen 
> 
> Im Ernst: So wie mich Gentoo vor gut einem Jahr etwas genervt hat, so ist mir Ubuntu jetzt etwas auf die Nerven gekommen. Zum einem Abstürze (liegt aber scheinbar am Rechner und nicht am OS ) und zum anderen habe ich häufiger was selbst kompiliert und da macht einem Gentoo die Sache doch was einfacher.
> ...

 

fast wie bei mir, hab mir nen mac gekauft, und nach 2 wochen gentoo draufgehauen, kam mit xcode garnicht klar,

naja nun hab ich macOS nur noch zum "testkompilieren" drauf

----------

## sirro

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> kam mit xcode garnicht klar

 

Hm, ich kenne xcode nicht aber ich fand das sah immer recht vielversprechend aus. Was war denn das Problem damit?

----------

## a.forlorn

Bis man gentoo versteht, geht schon mal ein halbes Jahr ins Land. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. (K)Ubuntu war ganz nett, aber mir zu langsam, da konnte man schon mal 10 sec auf sein KMail warten.  :Wink: 

Suse hatte ich früher auch mal gehabt, ab und an helfe ich telefonisch auch mal Bekannten... Aber für YAST bin ich einfach zu doof. Ständig klappt da was nicht, plötzlich geht kein Drucken mehr usw (der berühmte hohe-Sicherheit-stellt-cups-ab-bug). Da lese ich lieber alle paar Tage mal die elog von portage durch und habe dafür keine Probleme.

----------

## sirro

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> (K)Ubuntu war ganz nett, aber mir zu langsam, da konnte man schon mal 10 sec auf sein KMail warten. 

 

Also bei mir startet kmail jetzt nicht merklich schneller als vorher.

----------

## Treborius

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*   kam mit xcode garnicht klar 
> 
> Hm, ich kenne xcode nicht aber ich fand das sah immer recht vielversprechend aus. Was war denn das Problem damit?

 

naja das projekt fing in gentoo mit cmake an,

und cmake nach xcode zu importieren

(mit 4 unterverzeichnissen, die alle src//include//bin unterverzeichnisse haben)

ging irgendwie nicht, habs dann irgendwann aufgegeben,

und ich werde nur für xcode bestimmt nicht die struktur meines projekts ändern

xcode selber ist schon nett, wenn man sich an die regeln hält  :Smile: 

----------

## sirro

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> xcode selber ist schon nett, wenn man sich an die regeln hält 

 

Ok, also lag es eher an der schlechten Im/Export-Möglichkeit von cmake (bzw. xcode). Prinzipiell soll cmake doch XCode-Projekte erstellen können (wenn ich mich richtig an den Vortrag auf der Fosdem erinnere).

----------

## a.forlorn

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *a.forlorn wrote:*   (K)Ubuntu war ganz nett, aber mir zu langsam, da konnte man schon mal 10 sec auf sein KMail warten.  
> 
> Also bei mir startet kmail jetzt nicht merklich schneller als vorher.

 

Abgezogen der Zeit für meine Passworteingabe für kdewallet braucht KMail weniger als 3 sec.

----------

